
San Francisco Santitizes language used to describe convicted criminals - bifrost
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/philmatier/article/SF-Board-of-Supervisors-sanitizes-language-of-14292255.php?psid=j1XpH
======
vixen99
Sounds like adoption of ideas from Samuel Butler's Erewhon. "a man is ...
punished very heavily for serious illness, while failure of eyes or hearing in
one over sixty-five, who has had good health hitherto, is dealt with by fine
only, or imprisonment in default of payment. But if a man forges a cheque, or
sets his house on fire, or robs with violence from the person, or does any
other such things as are criminal in our own country, he is either taken to a
hospital and most carefully tended at the public expense, or if he is in good
circumstances, he lets it be known to all his friends that he is suffering
from a severe fit of immorality, just as we do when we are ill"

